# Popeye.



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

One of my bettas has popeye. His eye is still transparent. But when he paces the glass, I can see that the left eye is kind of swollen. It's still clear and functions fine, and the dude still eats well...how do I treat? I'm stepping up the WC's...


----------



## jsbauter (Dec 21, 2008)

Mine had the same problem. His eye looked swollen and sort of of popped out. His eyes where still clear and he still ate food but His chin started turning grey-ish color. I did not know how to treat him. His tail suddenly shredded to pieces and he died. :-(


----------

